

Startups – Do Not Jump Over The Hills - Tomino
http://tomasdostal.com/startups-do-not-jump-over-the-hills/

======
SteveC
One of the worst submissions I have ever seen here.

~~~
Tomino
Thank you very much, and don't worry more is coming

~~~
jrockway
So, I think he's being serious. "Jump over hills," is not an English idiom. I
really have no idea what you mean when you say that, and it's the central
point of your article. Towards the end, you change it to "jump through hoops",
which _is_ understandable. (My first thought when reading the article was that
you meant "move mountains", but that's not what you meant at all.)

You could boil this blog post down to one paragraph:

 _Hello fellow startup founders. If you're like me, you probably want to get
some press coverage and incoming links. As I've reached out to bloggers to ask
for this coverage, I've noticed a disturbing trend: the bloggers always want
something in exchange! One blog wanted me to make 100 comments. Another wanted
me to bring them 50 new users. I decided it wasn't worth it and that I'd
rather focus on making a great product. You should consider doing the same.
It's just not worth feeding these parasites._

Done.

~~~
Tomino
I really, really like your comment! Even though the tone is probably a bit
sarcastic. You are right about the title, I was going to change it, but
forgot. Sorry to everyone.

And I do like your summary, awesome writing skills, give me time to get there
;)

------
prodigal_erik
I hope the blog is disclosing that its content is paid placement, even if in
kind rather than cash. But there's something almost ironic about somebody
working on gamification being upset that somebody else wants to use quantified
progress and a reward to modify their behavior.

~~~
Tomino
I see your point, but there is a difference between rewards and ripping people
off. Anyway, I did not expect at all, this kind of traffic to this post. I
just wanted to simply point out to other startupers not to be afraid and stand
up to people like that.

